# [SOLVED] Netopia 3D Wireless PC Card Drivers



## AlphaWolf13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Alright boys and girls, this is a hard one... (or else I'm retarded).

I am currently in possession of a Netopia 3D wireless PC Card, 802.11 b/g. I bought it on eBay, because I figured finding drivers for anything isn't toooo difficult.

I have searched high and low for these drivers, and have found NOTHING even remotely close to them. I have found only one other place online that sells them. http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Netopia-Netopia-3-D-Reach-IEEE-802-11b-g-PC-Wireless-Adapter 

Now that is the EXACT same card/model as mine.



I've tried netopia's website, which is of course useless. Though I did try to contact them, with no reply so far. 



Alright, down to the chase. Here is all the information that will most likely be helpful in the search if needed. I've verified all the information below.

Netopia 3D Reach Wireless PC Card
802.11b/g
Model: TER/GCBA2-N
FCC ID: RC6AWP-914T
P/N: 8960052 - 00 -01
S/N: F082914TJ7G12065
MAC: 00D041AD54BD
(Warning: Made In China)




Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Netopia 3D Wireless PC Card Drivers*

If you Google the model number followed with drivers, i.e. XXXXX drivers you'll get a few hits.
:http://www.edriverdownload.com/netopia-tergcba-n-driver.html


----------



## AlphaWolf13 (Feb 11, 2009)

"The driver you are looking for is temporarily unavailable. We offer Driver Search to help you find drivers on internet."

Tried it, and I would rather avoid programs that "supposedly" check and download the drivers needed by themselves, such as "driver pro". Plus it's GCBA2-N, not GCBA-N... 


I've google-ed and google-ed... I'm not that much of a retard that I didn't google it...

No one else has had any luck? Another week or so then I might as well junk it.

Drivers have been located with the help of the Manufacteur. I have obtained Vista and XP drivers. For future notice, anyone who comes across this can try to contact me to obtain them if you wish. There is no site at the moment that has them listed. 


Please mark this as solved.

The following link provides the location of the Netopia 3D wireless Drivers for XP ONLY. If you need vista please contact me. 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LN0FS7ZG


----------



## GaboX7D (Dec 7, 2009)

Please can u upload the drivers again please, it says its temporaly unable, i need them
thanks


----------



## AlphaWolf13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Try this one.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K7EMWDNZ


----------



## mb20059 (Jan 19, 2010)

ok I just downloaded now what?


----------



## higgs (Sep 9, 2010)

AlphaWolf13 said:


> Try this one.
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K7EMWDNZ


Hi.... Could you please post these drivers again .... I have the same card with no drivers,,,, thanks.


----------



## AlphaWolf13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Try the link again. Had to log in because the download went inactive.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K7EMWDNZ

Up to 763 downloads so far!! 


Let me know if you have any issues with that.


----------



## cybra (Feb 11, 2011)

All I am seeing is security catalog, setup information, and system file. Am I missing something?


----------



## AlphaWolf13 (Feb 11, 2009)

You need to manually install the driver.

How to Install Drivers From the Device Manager | eHow.com

After you get to the wizard you will have to point it to the folder that the files you downloaded are in.


----------



## indeotiger (Mar 12, 2012)

Because all links above are dead. I just post new link to download driver for netopia Here is the Win XP driver for Netopia ter/gcba-n (PCMCIA) card.
http://www.pc-treatment.com/WinXP-Netopia-TER-GCBA-N.rar


----------

